

Tim Berners-Lee: No Snooping on the Internet (2009) - jliechti1
http://www.w3.org/DesignIssues/NoSnooping.html

======
arh68
I was a little shocked to see this!

> The access by an ISP of information within an internet packet, other than
> that information used for routing, is equivalent to wirtetapping a phone or
> opening sealed postal mail.

This starkly contrasts with the American way, where email headers buried
inside the packet are seen as "routing information" like a USPS letter's
mailing address. It's a serious question: what is 'routing information'? Is it
the destination IP (the mailing address of the packet) or the to:, cc:, bcc:
lines deep inside the packet(s)?

